# Single mother to Dubai?



## Stella2015 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all, 
I am in the process of interviewing for a job that will require a lot if travel in the region. If it works out, I will move with my child. Is it possible for us to arrive at the same time? Or I will have to submit his paperwork while in Dubai?
Also, my concern is frequent traveling and being away for several days... Not sure how is is going to work out... nanny? Other options? Just trying to get an idea about what to expect. Might as well reject. Things are much easier for us over here, in the U.S. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are single parents in Dubai.

The feasibility depends on how large your package is. You will want to sponsor a live-in nanny and you'd need to find a nanny you trust with your child. I'd probably budget between 2-3,000 AED/month for the nanny's salary plus the annual sponsorship fees. 

As for your child's sponsorship, it's not an issue as long as you have official permission from the father of the child and you also make above a certain amount. Your child can come into the UAE on a visit visa as he/she holds an US passport and once your residency visa is processed, you can go through the sponsorship process for your child's residency visa. It's not complicated, just requires a bit of patience and a few weeks. '

By the way, the UAE is an expensive country. You will want to factor in school expenses and an apartment/villa with at least three bedrooms.


----------



## Stella2015 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Don't know much about the package yet.
My kid is almost 14. Is there a way to find a local babysitter? Are there any expat compounds where other families live?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kingsostrong said:


> Hi Stella,do write me an email on /snip/ I am in Uae and would be able to help you with regards your request


Please do not post personal contact details on the forum, it's for your own safety and security and it's not permitted! Please also note the forum is not to be used to look for work. I suggest you read the forum rules before you post again.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stella2015 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Don't know much about the package yet.
> My kid is almost 14. Is there a way to find a local babysitter? Are there any expat compounds where other families live?


A 14 year old doesn't need a baby sitter or a nanny.

If you are away for a couple of days, get him/her a phone cook his meals for him, and done.

Move to an apartment with expats around, and he will quickly gain friends.

Time to stop mothering the child I am afraid! At 15 I had a job, was left on my own for weekends, making my own way to school, to sports etc etc. Give him some independence, you don't need a nanny


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> A 14 year old doesn't need a baby sitter or a nanny.
> 
> If you are away for a couple of days, get him/her a phone cook his meals for him, and done.
> 
> ...


I don't agree. As long as a child is a child, it is the parent's responsibility to care for that child. At 14, your child is going to test his boundaries and leaving him alone for days on end will only give him an opportunity to do so. The last thing you want is your teenager getting in trouble with the law in Dubai and you being in another country on business.

It's one thing to leave your teenage child alone during the day but a completely different thing to leave them alone in a foreign country for days with no adult supervision.

To the OP, if you live a comfortable life in the US, do not move. I'm a single mum and it's not easy.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't agree. As long as a child is a child, it is the parent's responsibility to care for that child. At 14, your child is going to test his boundaries and leaving him alone for days on end will only give him an opportunity to do so. The last thing you want is your teenager getting in trouble with the law in Dubai and you being in another country on business.
> 
> It's one thing to leave your teenage child alone during the day but a completely different thing to leave them alone in a foreign country for days with no adult supervision.


but a baby sitter or nanny for a 14 year old? He would get bullied at school for that. Different cultures i guess, I was given a lot more independence than you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> but a baby sitter or nanny for a 14 year old? He would get bullied at school for that. Different cultures i guess, I was given a lot more independence than you.


It's not about cultures . I come from a different culture too and was very independent at the age of 14. That still doesn't mean that I'm going to leave my son alone and travel to a different country for days. It would have been different back home where you have uncles, aunts and grand parents to check up on you constantly. No one has the time to do that for you in Dubai.

Also the term "nanny" is used a bit broadly here for housekeepers as well. Most of the families with kids have housekeepers in Dubai. I have one too, doesn't mean I'm going to fire her the minute my son turns 14 or that he's going to be bullied in school because his mum has someone to help her with her day to day chores.


----------



## Stella2015 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you guys. So it would be possible to hire someone to check on him? I was thinking I could probably take him with me on an occasional trip... 
Anyway, let's wait and see how the whole thing turns out. The job sounds really exciting.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Stella2015 said:


> Thank you guys. So it would be possible to hire someone to check on him? I was thinking I could probably take him with me on an occasional trip...
> Anyway, let's wait and see how the whole thing turns out. The job sounds really exciting.


Hi,
Not check up on him - a full time, live-in maid.
She would be at home to greet him when he gets home from school, ensure he does not stray at night, prepare his food etc.
You can hire a maid for around 2000 AED per month - a small amount to ensure someone is at home to keep an eye on your son.
You would be able to take him to some - but not all countries in the region.
Cheers
Steve


----------

